# Pekiti Tirsia Kali in Sydney, Australia



## ptksydney (Oct 22, 2017)

For anyone down under who is interested in learning PTK, theres is now a training group located at the northern beaches, Sydney. Instructor has 15 years of experience and is affiliated with Grand Tuhon Leo Gaje.

ptksydney.com for an introduction class


----------



## Anarax (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm not in Australia but I'm a Kali student. Glad to hear it's spreading there


----------

